# I cannot open youtube site.



## Mytrouble_1977 (Nov 4, 2007)

I think my PC got some virus! I am not sure. When I use youtube it never opens and message popups 
"YOUTUBE IS BANNED YOU FIIL, THE ADMNISTRATORS DIDNT WRITE THIS PROGRAM GUESS WHO DID? MUHAHAHA!!!!( WHIH FUNNY LOUGHING NOICE)
COULD YOU HELP ME PLEASE.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

did you do any kind of virus scan? or spy ware scans? i would start there first. do you have any anti virus on your pc?


----------



## johnnelson2966 (Nov 11, 2007)

Try loading an updated copy of Adobe Reader 8 and also java. I believe you can go to www.java.com and get the proper updates. I too had a problem with youtube and just merely needed to run these updates. Enjoy


----------

